# Need Help Finding ID and Parts



## ChrisRTWP (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey gang,

I just purchased a used Craftsman snowblower. I purchased a newer larger model as my previous 15 year old Yard Man 24"/8hp blower was finally taken off life support and sent off to the recycles.

My newly acquired snowblower is:

Craftsman 45"/13hp

Model: C459-527870
Serial: 1/137G10094

It's the one in my avatar.

I have found many online part and resource locations, but my model number can not be found.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Chris
Try this Sears info number. They might be able to help. That's a mighty machine. Deserves a ZIP code of its own. MH
800-5063665


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We've run into that problem before. Because it's a "C" machine (Canadian) it doesn't pull up the way they do "down here" and it's not as simple as dropping the "C" either.

Best advice is give the Sears number a call like Motorhead suggested. Better yet if you can find a manual and get the parts list yourself so you can shop the part number.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok then. I didn't realize it was the big guy. I did some more searching hoping I could cross it over to a "U.S." version but no luck.
No luck with a manual.
It does look line Columbia and Bolens have the same machine. I think it's made by MTD.

Sears Snowblower Parts in Ottawa Call 1-866-947-6440 to purchase parts

Is there something specific you need now or are you looking to have the info on hand for future reference ??


----------



## ChrisRTWP (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I was looking to locate the parts manual for this machine so I can look up my own replacements parts.

I was looking to have some shear bolts on hand to start. I would like to change out the metal skid shoes for polymer ones and possibly pick up a set of tire chains.

I think I'll call the sears number and see what they say. I've always been an informative shopper and always like to research first.


----------

